# What to expect after pregnancy



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

My girl had a litter about 16-20 weeks ago so beginning of August approx. Her coat is very thin and what I brush her I get hardly anything but my floor is covered in fur?? Her tits have gotten smaller but still hang (yuck) will they ever shrink all the way back? She has been spayed. 
Anything else I should know about changes would be helpful.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Has her thyroid been checked? Most likely she is blowing her coat after all this and it will grow in nicely now. She should get her shape back. Even Whippets and Greyhounds snap back to pre-pregnancy elegance with regular exercise. Her nipples themselves may always be larger, but the saggy skin should improve. Her coat will hide most of it, though, when it returns!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I was told *I* will have thinning hair and lose lots of my hair after pregnancy... it's a crazy time!


----------



## Defender'sMomma (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hair issues*

I got my female about 3 1/2 months after she had had a litter of puppies. She had lost a lot of hair including her beautiful fluffy tail. She was still hanging low, too.

The hanging low had disappeared about 4-6 weeks after I got her (so aout 5 months after the birth).

It probably took another 3-4 months after I got her before her coat was back to being full and beautiful.

Remember the golden hair issue and the fact that she lost some hair due to the stress of pregnancy and feeding the puppies and some hair due to being a golden.

Also, check with your vet about the food she is eating. My vet wanted me to mix puppy food with her adult food for about the first month after I had her. He was worried about her bones (calcium).


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

WHen I picked up Skylie, her mom looked like this... HOwever, Skylie was only 8 weeks old. The breeder said the mom's coat looked like that from the pregnancy..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Chelsea's Mom said:


> My girl had a litter about 16-20 weeks ago so beginning of August approx. Her coat is very thin and what I brush her I get hardly anything but my floor is covered in fur?? Her tits have gotten smaller but still hang (yuck) will they ever shrink all the way back? She has been spayed.
> Anything else I should know about changes would be helpful.


There are likely a couple of issues, here. First, bitches blow coat big time once their pups reach approximately 12 weeks of age. This is normal. Additionally, having been spayed, anesthesia will cause coat blow. 

As for her teats, they will tighten up nearly to normal, but possibly not "all the way back" because was spayed during a time that she was loose.


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

My Ruby's first heat was this summer. I believe she had what's refered to as"false pregnancy". I noticed that the last few months, her fur texture and amount changed and I believe it's due to the false pregnancy bit.... hormones can bring about soooo many changes! She also had large, saggy breasts for quite a while, she's now looking more herself....it's like she followed the exact timeline and script of a normal pregnancy...bizarre, eh??


----------

